# Spent a bunch of time in tha shop last week....



## GeorgeS (Aug 7, 2016)

I was in the shop every night last week getting ready for the DC Fountain Pen Supershow. I sold some pens, met some great people, learned a ton of new things including fountain people really want gold NIB's. I lost quite a few sales to that issue. Seems that even though there are a bunch of folks that say it's over rated, that is what they want. So next year I will plan accordingly. Here are some of my pens from last weeks turnings.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 7, 2016)

Great looking pens George!. I would carry several different nibs of varying widths and quality and offer to deliver anything desired... and even put the first ink in and fine tune the nib on site. Thats the kind of customization that fountain folks will eat up and appreciate.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes sir, there was a gentleman behind me from Japan and not one of his pens had a NIB installed except three test pens he had. He had his customers sit down and test each one. He only did gold NIB's, all of his pens were kit less simple wood pens with no pocket clip @$700 and change. Can't tell you how many he sold but it was a bunch! Like I said, I learned a bunch. I paid attention to all the details big and small. I will go back next year much better prepaired. I also need to do some work on my table presentation as well. There will be a few areas to focus on this year but I am determined to make it work.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Great looking pens George!. I would carry several different nibs of varying widths and quality and offer to deliver anything desired... and even put the first ink in and fine tune the nib on site. Thats the kind of customization that fountain folks will eat up and appreciate.



That's some great info I was not aware of...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2016)

George, those are some fine looking pens. I really enjoy seeing them. Nicely done...
You've come a long way from grill handles....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 7, 2016)

If you use kit pens you will need to find feeds that will work with the kit pen as well as the gold nibs. True gold
Nibs are ridiculously expensive. Love the pens though they look great!!!


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 7, 2016)

@ripjack13 Can't believe you remembered that! That's too funny!

@Bean_counter Next challenge is trying kit less. I will still turn kit pens but I want to try and take the next step. I will find some 18k NIB's to fit the JR series pens as they all seem to have the same feeds and NIBS and they were the most handled out of everything I took. I still sold some pens but probably lost easily 10 pens right off the bat on Saturday to the stainless NIBS.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 7, 2016)

@GeorgeS 

If you find a source could you share with me haha! I've always heard that is a heck of a pen show. It's awesome you got to be a part of it! Kitless looks fun and I've seen some beauties and some dogs lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 7, 2016)

Nice lineup of pens...turned my first cap/fountain pen this weekend. Hopefull to get pics done tomorrow. Doesn't compare to yours!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 8, 2016)

@Bean_counter Will do. It was an awesome show.

@Lou Currier Thank you sir. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 8, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 8, 2016)

Every one a winner

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 8, 2016)

Those are amazing. The red white and blue was insane.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2016)

@GeorgeS , what is that first pen? Is that the kind you have to flick your wrist to work it? I can't remember the name of it....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 9, 2016)

@ripjack13 Yes sir, caller the inertia.


----------



## deltatango (Aug 9, 2016)

Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

